# Where in Derbyshire is the photo in Motor Caravan Nov 2010



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Spending a few days in the Peak District near Buxton.

Found an article in current issue of Motor Caravan, on the first page of the article on page 32 is a photo of a road leading through a steep sided valley.

Tourist Information in Matlock could not say where this locaion is.

Here until Friday, bit of a long shot, does anyoner know where this location is?

Looking fo a scenic drive, before we leave.

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It would be a help if you could scan and post the piccy.
DAve p


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Can you post the picture?
Maybe Winnats Pass?
James


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> It would be a help if you could scan and post the piccy.
> DAve p


Ahhh, I knew someone would ask that. Unfortunately, only have laptop no scanner. Don't have bluetooth on laptop, so cannot use mobile to take a picture.

It's dark now, tomorrow maybe able to take photo with mobile, send message home and get someone to email it back to my laptop.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe in luck.

The card in my mobile fits the slot in the laptop.

Will try to get a photo posted in the morning.



Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Owt like ??????????????









IF so I'd not recommend trying to drivr a motorhome up or down it, it's very narrow and steep

http://peakdistrict.nationaltrust.org.uk/winnats-pass


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

That looks like it maybe the same location - thanks.

We are in the car this trip. There is a guy up this way selling a Sunbeam S7, not told her yet, will mention it on Friday on the way home.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, it is Wynnits up the side of Castleton I reckon.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I know 

 

This is one steep hill at Castlton, the A6187, The Winnats pass, it is by the speedwell caverns an the devils arse caverns, ( am not messin) nice part of the world, popular with paragliders.


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

spend the day there and go down the blue john caverns, well worth the visit.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Owt like ??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We drove down last year with no problems.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Good brakes then how about up :lol:

WARNING it is 20% 1in5


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Yesterday we did the Tram museum at Crich. Today we went to Poole's Cavern at Buxton, and the Heights of Abraham at Matlock Bath.

Tomorrow we will follow the Winnats Pass.

Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Good brakes then how about up :lol:
> 
> WARNING it is 20% 1in5


Didnt do up.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

steep? pah, up and down no problem, even with six adults on board. very nice part of the world.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Drove down it last tuesday.
Watch out for the wandering sheep

Dave p


----------



## brer (Jun 1, 2010)

*Winnats Pass*

Definately sounds like Winnats Pass - fabulous for walking


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Have a deek at I think it's the PEAK INN? Castleton. A workmate said they were doing it up and hoped to welcome motorhome stopovers.

EDIT This one I think http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...istrict_National_Park_Derbyshire_England.html


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Winnats Pass - Our Bessie gets up and down but some of the boy racers and reps trying the back ways from Derby or Chesterfield to Manchester tear up it to get to the A6 at Chapel en le Frith, so we need to hug the kerbs

The otter & owl sanctuary on the road to Chapel from Winnats is worth a visit


You know?

We spend so many weekends visiting other areas, just not really appreciating what we have in my own Derbyshire

I think I'll plan a holiday here for next year, and take the time to savour the place and not just consume it


----------

